# [SOLVED] apcupsd (smart UPS-1000) USB - crashes

## Joseph_sys

I got news unit APC smart UPS-1000 and it is connected to my box via USB cable.

But when I try to start it, it crashes 

```
/etc/init.d/apcupsd status

 * status: crashed
```

 my apcupsd.conf

```
...

UPSCABLE usb

DEVICE
```

There are no errors when I try to start apcupsd

the system recognizes the APC USB connection: 

```
 usb 6-2: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 2

ieee1394: Host added: ID:BUS[0-00:1023]  GUID[0011d800018e1f0c]

usb 6-2: New USB device found, idVendor=051d, idProduct=0003

usb 6-2: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=3

usb 6-2: Product: Smart-UPS 1000 FW:COM 02.1 / UPS.05.D

usb 6-2: Manufacturer: American Power Conversion

usb 6-2: SerialNumber: AS1117120054  

generic-usb 0003:051D:0003.0001: hiddev0,hidraw0: USB HID v1.00 Device [American Power Conversion Smart-UPS 1000 FW:COM 02.1 / UPS.05.D] on usb-0000:00:1d.0-2/input0
```

Why is it crashing?Last edited by Joseph_sys on Fri Sep 30, 2011 12:41 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Joseph_sys

SOLVED

I had in conf:

UPSTYPE apcsmart

and it should be:

UPSTYPE usb

----------

